
Maine to Use Ranked Choice Voting in June Gubernatorial Primary - IAmEveryone
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/27/paul-lepage-maine-governor-ranked-choice-voting-217715
======
meri_dian
I really like this idea. I'm happy to hear about anything that has a chance at
reducing political toxicity, but most ideas are simply ideas. This had already
been implemented elsewhere in cities throughout the country as the article
states and seems to have done momentum behind it.

------
mc32
Whatever you do, Maine, do not do the "top two primary vote getters",
regardless of party, win (here in CA that leave us with deciding between two
underwhelming Dem choices rather than competition from at least two parties
--in other places it might leave you with two underwhelming repubs)

That said, we have that in SF and to me, it makes me diversify my vote, which
in principle seems good, in practive, I "upvote" weak candidates too much.

------
gmiller123456
It's a step in the right direction, but it's been tried in several places and
hasn't really opened up the seats beyond the two party system. In order to
really make a difference we need to switch to some form of Proportional
Representation for the legislative branch. While the governors/presidents get
a lot of press time, they don't really have a lot of power on their own.

